# Do rabbits snore? If so, what should it sound like?



## MandyK (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm asking because I've noticed my rabbit sneezing a lot. I'm getting paranoid about her having "snuffles". She makes noises sometimes when she's sleeping. I assumed it was snoring, but now that I'm reading about snuffles, I'm worried it might be laboured breathing (which is a symptom).

She doesn't have runny eyes or a runny nose, so I just want to make sure I'm not getting worked up over nothing.

Thank you.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 12, 2012)

Snoring comes from parts of tissure in the upper airway relaxing.
Laboured breathing as apart of snuffles would come from the lower airway. 
If youre able to distinguish where the sound is coming from, above the throat or below it in the lungs, youll have your answer.

Try ruling out allergies first. Shake out the hay outside before offering it, or switch to a new kind like orchard grass. Switch litters/bedding. Try a new better food. (slowly of coarse), any new detergents or smelly things being used in the house?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 12, 2012)

Our old boy Ted used to snore. Nothing like our Doberman, Dogbert--15 seconds from laying down to full snore mode.


----------



## MandyK (Jan 12, 2012)

Nevermind. She has a runny nose and her eyes are looking kind of red. I think it might be the snuffles. She is going to the vet tomorrow.



Her cage is right next to another rabbit's cage. What are the odds that he has already caught it as well..?


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 12, 2012)

Just because of the issues in your other topic, if youre taking her to the vet, PLEASE PLEASE, try out a new vet.
And since youre going anyway, ask for them to dispense you the proper full boxes of revolution required.

I might bring your male just incase and see what the vet thinks then you can get a weight and revolution for him aswell. 1 Box of revolution Brown should cut it.

A Virus or bacteria can spread fairly easily so theres a chance your male has caught whatever she has.


----------



## MandyK (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree, I plan on going to a different vet tomorrow. I will try taking the male tomorrow as well, but I'll have to see how he does. He is incredibly skiddish and I'm afraid he might hurt himself out of fear during the car ride.

Can you maybe calm my nerves a bit: Is it possible that laboured breathing, runny nose, runny eyes and sneezing might NOT be snuffles/pasteurellosis? Or do you think it's a sure thing at this point?

Thanks for all your help tonight, I really appreciate it. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 12, 2012)

What colour is the discharge from the nose and eyes?
Is there anything in your house that is new? Are you using a new hay? new cleaners? any air freshners? Are you washing your clothes with something new? New food? Have you just started a new brand or new bag of the old brand of food or litter? Any new animals in the house? ANYTHING new, Think outside the box.


----------



## MandyK (Jan 12, 2012)

There was only a tiny, tiny little dot of discharge on her nose, it was white. She had eye discharge a few weeks ago, I thought it was a side effect of the Revolution - it was also white. The eye discharge was a good sized chunk, but it didn't come back after I wiped it out.

All soaps/detergents, etc are old. I have opened new bags of litter and food, but of the same brand. The only thing that I can think of as "new" is that my fiance came back from Army training, where he had been in a base for several months. Maybe he brought something back on his clothes/luggage? He spent a lot of time with her while he was here, and these symptoms started just after he left to go back. ...?

One last question: How will they test her tomorrow? (Just so I know I'm not getting duped again) Will it be a culture and sensitivity test?


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 13, 2012)

So she doesn't CURRENTLY have a snotty nose and snotty eyes?

The eye issues you last posted at seemed pretty "i just stuck revolution in my eye after grooming"
If this was the snuffles it wouldn't have happened so suddenly then gone away.

And the funny breathing sounds only happen when sleeping?

Doesn't sound like snuffles to me.

IF you do take them to the vet, the bacteria should be cultured BEFORE an antibiotic is perscribed so the best one for that specific bacteria can be chosen. Bunnys seem to have issues with Abx in once one is given they tend to become immune to it so that drug wont work very well again. Best to not try a bunch of different kinds just incase one of those is ever needed again. However doesnt sound too snuffles ish.


----------



## MandyK (Jan 13, 2012)

She has an upper respiratory disease, the vet said most likely Pasteurella. I received anti biotics. He said it sounds like it might be making it's way to her lungs since she is breathing pretty heavy, but he told me not to freak out too much. My other rabbit would have already been exposed (since it would have got on me and I would have given it to him).

He said she must have a really weak immune system, which is why the Revolution hasn't fought off the mites yet. He said hopefully the anti biotics will bring her back to a level where her immune system can keep fighting off the upper resp disease.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------

